# openvpn, static rout question



## indul (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,
I have the following configuration:
*freebsd 7.2 server with openvpn server, nat, pf, etc. (tun0 adsl internet and a bfe1 card for lan)
*a cisco router on the lan side (I don't have access)
*4 different lan, accessible from freebsd server via the cisco router though static routes. (not directly connected to the fbsd server, but everything works fine)

Openvpn works, but I can only access the network on bfe0. the other 4 networks behind the cisco router are unreachable.
Why? 
The push options are set:
push "route 192.168.100.0 255.255.255.0"
push "route 192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0"

How can I access the static routed networks over openvpn?

Best regards
in dul


----------



## indul (Sep 9, 2009)

Openvpn works, but I can only access the network on bfe1. The other 4 networks behind the cisco router are unreachable.
Sorry. bfe1 is on lan, I can reach it. bfe0 -> tun0 = adsl.


----------



## honk (Sep 9, 2009)

Just can guess, because your information's are not that detailed. Are you sure, packets from your OpenVPN clients leave bfe1? The Cisco routes the address-range used for your OpenVPN clients back to your FreeBSD box?


----------

